# Rooster Wanted



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

I have a chicken who is very lonely and she would like a Rooster for a mate. I think she really wants chicks. If anyone has a chicken for sale either Privet message me, post or E mail me a [email protected] Thank you.
Taylor


----------



## Rrune (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi, 

I imagine most folks know where your located at. At any rate you should head on over to Backyardchickens.com... they have a nice "Buy, sell, trade" forum and there are always folks looking to give away a rooster to save their lives from being put in the pot. 

here is the link http://pub228.ezboard.com/bbackyardchickens 

You might reconsider just one hen though. Have you ever seen a hen after a month with a rooster? It is not like the sweetness of a pigeons, more like a barnyard rape scene. Most hens get all the feathers ripped out of their heads and their backs get bald and often the skin gets so wornout it gets cut easily. They do sell aprons for hen's backs just to save them from getting torn up, but the simplest way is to have a ratio of 8-10 hens to one rooster because they are so aggressive in that dept. 

I would think by now your hen has laid eggs, and has even gone broody before. If your looking to bring that loving experience to her, let her hatch some eggs. Fertile eggs are easy to get and there is nothing more a hens loves more than to raise a little brood of her own. 

..Wishing you luck, ...Ron


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Rrune said:


> Hi,
> 
> I imagine most folks know where your located at. At any rate you should head on over to Backyardchickens.com... they have a nice "Buy, sell, trade" forum and there are always folks looking to give away a rooster to save their lives from being put in the pot.
> 
> ...



Ron,

Wow! That is very interesting and informative. Great website too! We appreciate your in-put.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Yes it is. Thank you Ron.


----------

